# fish wrap



## cheshirekev (Nov 3, 2010)

double axis fish wrap. no flex


----------



## cheshirekev (Nov 3, 2010)

double axis fish wrap view #2


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

thats pretty cool!


----------



## cheshirekev (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

That is a very nice looking wrap.


----------



## cheshirekev (Nov 3, 2010)

*chevron*

chevron


----------

